# Mexico trip report



## proving ground (Jun 18, 2005)

Didn't someone post a trip report from Anna's Mexico kayaking/yoga trip? I think I read it on the buzz but didn't get to read the whole thing. I'm going in January and would like to read it again. If that was you and could post it again I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi! That was my report, and you can read the full story on ColoradoKayaking.com (http://coloradokayaking.com/main.php?pageid=Stories&storyid=17817625964462bb4107552)

I'm so jealous you are going this winter! I may know one or two gals who will be on your trip. You are going to have soooo much fun!


----------



## Anna Levesque (Oct 6, 2006)

*Mexico*

Let me know if you have any questions about the trip (not sure if I've talked with you personally yet). Feel free to PM me. Looking forward to paddling with you down there!


----------

